# Lets see some slug plates



## Kheidecker (Jul 17, 2020)

About two years of walking creeks and diggin worth. Have seen LOTS of shards. Them being so thick  I believe they're a little bit stronger than basic ones.POST SOME SLUGS


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 18, 2020)

I've seen lots of Ferd Winkler bottles, but don't recall seeing a John Winkler. 
What's the name on the St. Louis bottle? I can't read read it, too bad the tops broken.
Here's one of many slugs I have.


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 18, 2020)

Thos.j.leonard


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 18, 2020)

Awesome, that bottle can only date to 1902. Thomas Leonard was listed as a soda water manufacturer that year, in 1903 The company was Leonard & Co., his partner was Andrew F. Blong. 1904 and there is no listing for either soda company.
I do not have that bottle in my collection, it would be nice to find one all together. Here is the Leonard & Co.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 18, 2020)

The Meyer-Meinhardt is cool also, I see a few of them from time to time. I have two versions in my collection, one similar to yours and a blob top.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 18, 2020)

A couple more slug plates,


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 18, 2020)

Like that blob.ill have to dig out all stl bottles and I'll send ya some pics here's a couple .I might have another t.leo and a j.winkler I'll let you now what I got doubles of.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jul 18, 2020)

Heres one from Plattsburgh N.Y.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 19, 2020)

The request was to see some Slugplates ... It would burn up the websites total bandwidth for me to show all but I pulled together a few of hundreds....so here goes.... I hope y'all enjoy


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 19, 2020)

Just a few more....I hope this didn't bore anyone...
~Fred


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 19, 2020)

I never get bored looking at bottles!


----------



## Mjbottle (Jul 19, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Just a few more....View attachment 209972View attachment 209973View attachment 209974View attachment 209975View attachment 209976View attachment 209977View attachment 209978View attachment 209979I hope this didn't bore anyone...
> ~Fred


Awsome bottles man!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 19, 2020)

Slugplates from Georgia and South Carolina


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 19, 2020)

ok.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## sandchip (Jul 20, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> Slugplates from Georgia and South Carolina



I love the items in the background, but they sure make it hard to read the embossing on the bottles.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 20, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I love the items in the background, but they sure make it hard to read the embossing on the bottles.


I agree sandchip , I grabbed those from their shelf and made the pic in a hurry , works out better with a solid background


----------



## planeguy2 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 20, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Awsome bottles man!


Thanks MJ... I like em so I keep em. I should do a photo set of slugplates ....simple ones like name and city and then also the real ornate and fancy logos and stylized Initials.
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 20, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> ok.View attachment 210008View attachment 210009View attachment 210010View attachment 210011View attachment 210012View attachment 210013View attachment 210014View attachment 210015


Wow Leon those are damn cool! what a set of blues and the Kings! WoW


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 20, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> View attachment 210022


Yeah man! Planeguy thats the stylized initials I was talking about! cool bottle


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 20, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> View attachment 210016


Greendirt, those Bludwines are cool as F..what a shape!


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 20, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> Slugplates from Georgia and South Carolina


These are great  ...wow that straight side slugplate coke! And the huge tombstone slugplate on that Athens Bottling!


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 20, 2020)

sandchip said:


> View attachment 210003View attachment 210004View attachment 210005


Great Mix here really nice! I like me a slugplate whiskey flask! And the bug base hutchinson...hell they're all fine


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 20, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Wow Leon those are damn cool! what a set of blues and the Kings! WoW




I call that Pic the 3 KINGS. Didn't they make a Movie called 3 Kings?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 20, 2020)

SOME MORE.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jul 22, 2020)

One of my Aquisitions in Maine last Fall


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2020)

MORE.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 24, 2020)

A few more to keep it going.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 24, 2020)

sandchip said:


> A few more to keep it going.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210154View attachment 210155View attachment 210156


That heel script Americus Bottling Co is killer !!! Very nice !!!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2020)

I can keep it going. I'm only on the letter C.  Leon.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 25, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> That heel script Americus Bottling Co is killer !!! Very nice !!!



You noticed!  An extreme rarity, indeed.  Picked it up off a dirt pile on a construction site and was pleased with just finally finding an Americus Bottling Works.  Wasn't until I got back to the truck that I wiped the glob of red clay off the back side and saw Coca-Cola.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 26, 2020)

Two from Gainesville Ga


----------



## sandchip (Jul 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I can keep it going. I'm only on the letter C...



By all means!


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 27, 2020)

Had a busy week or two, so had to find time to bring out and photograph a few more.. so many in cartons.. so much dust....


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 27, 2020)

some more slugplates...


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 27, 2020)

Some more slugplates


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 27, 2020)

A few more


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 27, 2020)

A few from Florida to throw in the mix...


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 27, 2020)

dug in through some cartons that I haven't been into since the 2016 show and sale in NJ when I last had a display and picked out some more slugplated bottles...


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 28, 2020)

A few from South Carolina and one from North Carolina


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 28, 2020)

Georgia straight side cokes with slugplate


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 29, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> Georgia straight side cokes with slugplateView attachment 210272View attachment 210273


Never seen this type of coca cola before. Definitely added to the to do list


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 29, 2020)

Cheery Nectar  West Point , Ga.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 29, 2020)

Another Gainesville hutch in better condition


----------



## jarhead67 (Jul 29, 2020)

Well, this has been outstanding. Just the variety of slug plates, from crowns, to blobs, to flasks, and on and on with color. I'm in the process of digging mine out, but would like to pose a question here, rather than the displaying forum, since there are so many varieties of brewer, bottler and company names here.

What's the preferred method for displaying your bottles? That is, do you line them up by city or town if you collect a State? Then list by last name for each city, kind of like Hutch Book does it? Or do you just go full alphabetical from A to Z, regardless of what falls in place? Another way is to list by type (blob, hutch, crown, etc.) even if that means breaking up a run from a specific bottler. Or do you keep the bottler name together, and display by age? I know this is a personal choice, but I'm trying to get some ideas. I collect mostly Missouri bottles and have bunches of crown and blob tops. So many bottlers that names kept changing to add partners, sons, Co., Inc. etc., and my mind can never settle on a specific way.

Perhaps a uniformed way of cataloging bottle is out there? Or perhaps a specific author or reference would be a good guidance?

Love all these bottles!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

sandchip said:


> By all means!




OK.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 3, 2020)

Good stuff.  Love the embossing on the Ekhardt & Becker.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2020)

Even though most Ekhardts & Beckers are extremely common, that one I have that I posted pic of above is the only one I ever seen. I assume it's Rare? LEON.


----------



## greendirt330 (Aug 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Even though most Ekhardts & Beckers are extremely common, that one I have that I posted pic of above is the only one I ever seen. I assume it's Rare? LEON.


Nice stuff !


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 4, 2020)

pictures aren't great, but here's two rare ones. First one's an unlisted shape for that particular bottler, second one's unlisted altogether.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 1, 2020)

A few more random slugplates


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for sharing some real cuties!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 3, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> A few more random slugplates
> View attachment 212580


I do admire the "TOMBSTONE" shaped plates


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 3, 2020)

There are a lot of these slug plates in my collection of embossed beers.  Too many to list.  Here are some beers I have been documenting for my library.

ALLEGHENY BREWING CO.
Amber colored
Quart sized
Crown top (broken)



N.S. = North Shore​ANCHOR BREWING CO.
Flint colored
Pint sized
Crown top


ANTHRACITE BREWING CO.
Flint colored
Pony sized
Crown top


ATLANTA CITY BREWING CO.
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Blob top


THE LOUIS BERGDOLL BRG CO
EXPORT LAGER BEER
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Blob top


THE LOUIS BERGDOLL BREWING CO.
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Blob top


THE BERKSHIRE BREWING ASSOCIATION
Aqua colored
Pony sized
Hutch blob top


PH. BEST BREWING CO.
EXPORT LAGER
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Blob top


C. L. CENTLIVRE BREW'G CO
Amber Colored
Quart sized
Tapered blob top


----------



## Dewfus (Oct 3, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> About two years of walking creeks and diggin worth. Have seen LOTS of shards. Them being so thick  I believe they're a little bit stronger than basic ones.POST SOME SLUGS


----------



## B_Reel (Oct 3, 2020)

Here ya go! And this one has a misspelled city as well!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> A few moreView attachment 210238



That J.R. Cobb hutch is one mo' killah!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2020)

B_Reel said:


> Here ya go! And this one has a misspelled city as well!



Way cool!


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 3, 2020)

I’m loving all these early slug plate bottles ! I live in northeast Georgia so I’ve mainly always collected bottles from Georgia, upstate South Carolina and western North Carolina , but have acquired a few from other states as well. I really appreciate hemihampton , treeguyfred , Kheidecker , and everyone else for sharing these awesome bottles from their states for myself and everyone here to enjoy , y’all have some killer ones!!! Sandchip keep that killer South Georgia stuff coming brother ! Awesome stuff !!!!!


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 3, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> A couple more slug plates,


Love those St.Louis bottles bottle-bud !


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2020)

Here's a couple more that I hope I haven't already posted.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2020)

MORE.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> Georgia straight side cokes with slugplateView attachment 210272View attachment 210273



Hellacious.  Now, you just need a Buena Vista to go with them!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2020)

Any body got that Straight Sided Coke from Georgia from Electric Light & power Co. or something like that?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 3, 2020)

Some of my interesting slug plated blobs:

This beauty has a date in the center of 1887. It is my favorite blob, or more technicaly speaking squat blob.




While mainly seen as a generic clear blob to most collectors, there is something about this particular blob that is special to its looks. I wonder if it is the way the slug plate is written or maybe its the way the bottle is crudely wavy and sparkling.




This one is a bit rashed from rolling around in the L.I. Sound for over a century. However its boldly embossed slug plate is killer!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 3, 2020)

Here are my pictorial slugplates on crowntops:

I aquired this one:

Bottle in a bottle!




These ones I actually dug:

While common, it is a very attractive bottle.




Anyone one feel patriotic?




This one from a small CT town is mispelled Coon instead of Conn.! I also have an aqua one, but that one is spelled correctly!


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Oct 3, 2020)

I only have 2 unbroken slugs. Plenty of pieces in my shards box.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Any body got that Straight Sided Coke from Georgia from Electric Light & power Co. or something like that?


That one is on the to acquire list hemihampton ! I’ve always thought that one was cool , it’s from Villa Rica Ga.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 4, 2020)

Several more plates

THE PALMETTO BREWING CO.
Aqua colored
Quart size
Blob top



THE PALMETTO BREWING CO.
Aqua colored
Pony size
Blob top


SAVANNAH BREWING CO.
Flint colored
Pony size
Tooled crown top

SAVANNAH BREWING CO.
Aqua colored
Pint size
Tooled crown top


HOEHL BREWING CO.
Amber colored
Quart size
Baltimore Loop seal top


HOEHL BREWING CO.
Amber colored
Pint size
Baltimore Loop seal top


CONSUMERS STAR BREWING CO.
Aqua colored
Pint size
Blob top


CRYSTAL SPRINGS BREWING & ICE CO.
Amber colored
Quart size
Tooled crown top


DAWSON & SON BREWERS & BOTTLERS
Flint colored
Pint size
Blob top


----------



## planeguy2 (Oct 4, 2020)

An interesting slug plate milk. It is from 1959 pretty late for slug plate bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 4, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> That one is on the to acquire list hemihampton ! I’ve always thought that one was cool , it’s from Villa Rica Ga.



I remember seeing that one at the Smyrna show years ago.  Wish that I'd grabbed it now.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 4, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> An interesting slug plate milk. It is from 1959 pretty late for slug plate bottles.View attachment 212697



I'll have to post some of my odd slug plated dairy bottles.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 4, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> Several more plates
> 
> THE PALMETTO BREWING CO.
> Aqua colored
> ...


UncleBruce that’s a really cool mug base Savannah Brewing Co. , I don’t think I’ve seen that variant before. Very nice !!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 10, 2020)

Continuing the *Kheidecker *thread for plates.

ELK BREWING CO.
Aqua colored
Pint size
Baltimore Loop top


FERD HEIM BREWING CO. BEER
Aqua colored
Pint size
Blob top


B. WEISS IRON CITY BEER
Flint colored
Pint size
Blob top


N. THOMAS BREWER
Amber colored
Quart size
Baltimore Loop top


PITTSBURG PURE BEER
Amber colored
Quart size
Baltimore Loop top


THE EMIL T. RADDANT BREWING CO.
Aqua colored
Quart size
Machine crown top


SPRING HILL BREWERY
Flint colored (SCA) 
Pint size
Blob top


STRAUB BREWING CO.
Amber colored
Pint size
Baltimore Loop top


DOWD BROS. JONES LAGER
Flint colored
Pint size
Blob top


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 14, 2020)

This is only half a bottle but a pretty rare one. Belmont is a small unincorporated community in Hall county Georgia. According to Wikipedia, a post office called Bellmont was established in 1886 and remained in operation until 1908 , in 1900 the town had 90 inhabitants.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Oct 15, 2020)

One badly broken and blank slug from last Friday


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 16, 2020)

Another Seneca Bottling Works Seneca, S.C. variant


----------



## Mailmama (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm new to all this.....what's a slug? Hope that isn't too dumb a question!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 16, 2020)

Mailmama said:


> I'm new to all this.....what's a slug? Hope that isn't too dumb a question!


Not dumb at all.  When a bottle is made it is made in a mold.  If you will look at the photos that are being posted, around the embossing there is circular seam in the glass, which is from a removable plate in that half of the mold.  This plate could be changed out for different companies.  The use of this PLATE (SLUG) MOLD was a money saving device for the bottle company.  In a PRIVATE MOLD the entire half of the mold would be dedicated to only one company.  Here is a picture of a bottle without a PLATE (SLUG) and is referred to as a private mold.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 16, 2020)

None of the bottles posted here are true slug plates, including my own, if you really want to get down to it.  They're blown in a plate mold as Uncle Bruce mentioned, but when the changeable plate is reverse-cut with lettering, it's no longer a slug plate.  Sorta like a washer or an electrical box knock-out being fraudulently used as money and called slugs.  Here's a true slug plate mold, just blank.  Not trying to change anybody's ways here, because I'll continue to call the embossed ones "slug plates", too.  Like "whittle marks". Sounds a lot better than what they really are, "cold mold ripples" as one of our members, the late gentleman, "Red" Matthews pointed out years ago.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 16, 2020)

Now, a few more "slug plates!"


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 17, 2020)

Continuing the theme... more slug plate molds.
Today sharing some of my favorite style beer bottles, the squat style weiss beers (biers).  Note that the fronts used the slug plate mold, while the back sides did not.  In general these bottlers bottled beer brewed by other companies.  The exception below is the KAIER who, under this name, brewed beer 1882-1884.

CHAS. BINDER WEISS BIER
Aqua colored
Pony sized
Blob top


ANDREW HETZEL WEISS BEER
Aqua colored
Pony sized
Blob top



THE CHAS. D. KAIER CO. WEISS BEER
Aqua colored
Pony sized
Blob top


A. J. SAKALOSKY WEISS BIER
Aqua colored
Pony sized
Blob top


P. SCHNEIDER WEISS BEER
Aqua colored
Pony sized
Blob top


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 18, 2020)

Three different Seneca Bottling Works variations. I’ve posted two of the bottles separately at different times on this thread before but figured I would do a group photo. The first bottle in the line up is not a slug plate , but an embossed private mold like UncleBruce educated us about .


----------



## Drift (Oct 18, 2020)

Here's a Peoria milk I just dug yesterday.


----------



## Drift (Oct 19, 2020)

And here's a cottage cheese jar from Washington Dairy out of Washington, IL that my friend dug and gave to me on Saturday.


----------



## Mailmama (Oct 20, 2020)

This has been so informative and I really appreciate the education! Y'all have been so great to help out a newbie!!


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 21, 2020)

Some more crowntop slug plates


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 21, 2020)

Georgia slug plate hutch


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 21, 2020)

A few more


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 21, 2020)

Couple more from ole’ Rocky Top


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> Like that blob.ill have to dig out all stl bottles and I'll send ya some pics here's a couple .I might have another t.leo and a j.winkler I'll let you now what I got doubles of.


Love that center one! What is it, do you know? (and how old?)


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 22, 2020)

Rectangle slug plate Gainesville Ga medicine, about 6” tall.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 25, 2020)

Another round of slug plated beers... hope you enjoy them.

*EAGLE BREWING CO.*
Quart sized
Flint colored
Tooled crown top


*FUHRMANN & SCHMIDT BREWING CO.*
Pony sized
Aqua colored
Tooled crown top


*HIPPELY & SON BREWERS*
Pint sized
Aqua colored
Baltimore Loop Seal top


*INDEPENDENT BREWING CO.*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Baltimore Loop Seal top


*MOEHN BREWING CO.*
Quart sized
Aqua colored
Phoenix blob top


*EXTRA GERMAN BEER*
Pint sized
Aqua colored
Blob top


*PITTSBURGH BREWING CO.*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Baltimore Loop Seal top


*JAC. SCHMIT'S BREWERY*
Pony sized
Aqua colored
Blob top*


*​*SPRING PLACE BREWERY*
Pint sized
Aqua colored
Blob top


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2020)

I think I left off at the letter F.















 The French's aint mine but a Friends.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 27, 2020)

Albemarle NC Coca Cola with slug plate


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 27, 2020)

Some better pics of rare Georgia slug plates I posted in the Northeast Georgia Crowntop thread awhile back


----------



## sandchip (Oct 28, 2020)

Good Lord!  Absolute killers.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 28, 2020)

Greendirt, Why do you post pics so big? they are huge at 6MB. Takes me 10 minutes just to see them.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 28, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Greendirt, Why do you post pics so big? they are huge at 6MB. Takes me 10 minutes just to see them.


It does take a bit of time for them to post.  You definitely don't need glasses to see them.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 28, 2020)

Dang, and I thought our internet was slow as molasses around here.  Mine are loading pretty quick.  I hate to think that folks have a worse provider than we do.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 28, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Greendirt, Why do you post pics so big? they are huge at 6MB. Takes me 10 minutes just to see them.


I just attach files from the photo album on my iPhone, and that’s how they turn out. I didn’t know there was a way to make them smaller , thought they were kinda big myself . How do you change it ?


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 28, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> I just attach files from the photo album on my iPhone, and that’s how they turn out. I didn’t know there was a way to make them smaller , thought they were kinda big myself . How do you change it ?


You will need to access the camera settings in the phone and change the size of the files it is creating.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 28, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> You will need to access the camera settings in the phone and change the size of the files it is creating.


Thanks UncleBruce, and I apologize to everyone who’s having trouble viewing them , I’m not good with technology


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 28, 2020)

I use my computer to resize with photoshop software. easy to do. I don't use a phone & hate using the phone, I still use a cheap antique flip phone for the elderly or handicapped. simple, the way I like it. anything size under 1 MB or 500KB Should be OK in my opinion. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 1, 2020)

_Serving up 9 more SLUG plate mold beers:  
Enjoy & GO CHIEFS!_

*CRYSTAL SPRINGS BREWING AND ICE CO.
Boulder, CO*
Quart sized
Flint colored
Tooled Crown lip



*ELK RUN BREWING CO.
Punxsutawney, PA*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Baltimore Loop lip


*HOMESTEAD BREWING CO.
Homestead, PA*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Baltimore Loop lip


*THE P. H. WOLTER'S BREWING CO.
Savannah, GA*
Pint sized
Aqua colored
Blob top lip


*PROVIDENCE BREWING CO.
Providence, RI*
Pint sized
Flint colored
Tooled Crown lip


*STAR BREWING CO.
Greensburg, PA*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Tooled Crown lip


*HENRY WEISS BOTTLER OF WINE, LIQUORS AND BEERS
New York, NY*
Pint sized
Aqua colored
Blob top lip


*EBERHARD & OBER BREWING CO.
Allegheny, PA*
Pint sized
Aqua colored
Blob top lip


*HIPPLEY & SON BREWERS
Allegheny, PA*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Tooled Crown lip


----------



## greendirt330 (Nov 1, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Good Lord!  Absolute killers.


Thanks Sandchip !


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 8, 2020)

Nearing the end of the Slug plate bottles I have photographed.  I hope you enjoy today's selections from my collection.  Don't forget to post yours too.  It has been great to see the gems from your collections.

*C.W. DRESSLER UNION BEER
Braddock, PA*
Quart sized
Amber colored
Tooled crown top lip


*THE JOHN HAUCK BREWING CO.
Cincinnati, OH*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Collared blob lip


*MENOMINEE RIVER BREWING CO.
Menominee, MI*
Quart sized
Aqua colored
Tooled crown lip


*PITTSBURG BREWING CO.
Pittsburg, PA*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Baltimore Loop seal lip


*PITTSBURGH BREWING CO.
Connellsville, PA*
Pint sized
Amber colored
Baltimore Loop seal lip


*SEITZ BREWING CO.
Easton, PA*
Pony sized
Aqua colored
Hutchinson blob


*SO. BETHLEHEM BREW'G. CO.
South Bethlehem, PA*
Pony sized
Flint colored
Tooled crown top lip


*N. THOMAS BREWERY
Dayton, OH*
Quart sized
Amber colored
Tooled crown top lip


*THE J. WALKER BREWING CO.
Cincinnati, OH*
Pony sized
Amber colored
Baltimore Loop seal lip


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 15, 2020)

This grouping is the final batch of Slug Plate beers that I had photographed several months ago for a project I was working on.  Not sure when I will again revisit to post in this forum, but it is a good one and I hope some of you will continue to contribute.  Enjoy.

*GREENSBURG BREW. CO.
 Greensburg, PA*
Amber colored
Pint sized
Tooled Crown Top lip



*KARL SPECHTS EXCELSIOR LAGER BEER BREWER
 Wilmington, DE*
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Blob Top lip


*F. L. OBER & BRO. BREWING CO. LTD.
 Allegheny, PA*
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Blob Top lip


*PITTSBURG BREWING CO.
 Pittsburgh, PA*
Amber colored
Pint sized
Phoenix Blob lip


*PROVIDENCE BREWING CO.*
Flint colored
Pint sized
Tooled Crown Top lip


*SO. BETHLEHEM BREWING CO.
 So. Bethlehem, PA*
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Blob Top lip


*STAR BREWING BOTTLING CO.
 Lancaster, PA*
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Blob Top lip


*THE WAHL BREWING CO.
 Monroe, MI*
Aqua colored
Pint sized
Baltimore Loop Seal lip


*FRESH OUT OF BOOTCAMP
 San Antonio, TX*
Long time ago



Just checking to see if you were paying attention​


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 15, 2020)

I'll continue with my letter G's.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2020)

Sharing these three SLUG PLATES recently added to the collection.  Enjoy.

*BLACK RIVER FALLS BREWERY*
Picnic sized
Blob top lip
(Black River Falls, WI)


*THE Wm. GERST BREWING CO.*
Quart sized
Tooled Crown top lip
Nashville, TN


*FRED. MILLER BREWING CO.*
Quart sized
Blob top lip
Milwaukee, WI


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 16, 2020)

Finally got around to posting it here.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 27, 2020)

Sharing several more SLUG PLATES for your enjoyment.

*CHESTER BREWING CO.*
Pint sized blob top
Chester, PA


*JACOB SCHMIDT BREWING CO.*
Pint sized blob top
St. Paul, MN


*THE Wm. GERST BREWING CO.*
Quart sized Baltimore Loop top
Nashville, TN


*G. CINELLI BOTTLER OF POTHS BEER*
Pint sized crown top
Camden, NJ


*A. GRIESEDIECK BREWING CO.*
Pint sized blob top
St. Louis, MO


*ONTARIO BREW. CO.*
Pint sized crown top
Oswego, NY


*INDEPENDENT BREWING CO.
GLOBE OF PITTSBURGH*
Pint sized crown top
Pittsburgh, (PA)


*GEO. ROCHEVOT LION BREWERY*
Pint sized blob top
Buffalo, NY


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 27, 2020)

Some letter G's & letter H.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 27, 2020)

These are some of my favorite slug plates. The snowy photo is from today, all bottles I got yesterday. All Tupper Lake and Faust, NY.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 27, 2020)

2 SUPER RARE ONES.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 30, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> 2 SUPER RARE ONES.View attachment 216027



Some super fine photos, thanks for posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 20, 2021)

Several more slug plates to revive this post in 2021

*BADGER BREWING CO.*
Pint baltimore loop
(Milwaukee, WI)


*WM. A. CUNLIFFES 
BOTANIC BEER*
Pint blob
Kearny, NJ


*GEO. SIMMONS BOTTLER OF FINLAY'S SUPERIOR LAGER*
Quart blob
Toledo, OH


*STEPHEN NOVAK 
EXCELSIOR LAGER*
Pint blob
So. Norwalk, CT


*STROUDSBURG BREWERY CO.*
Pony crown
Stroudsburg, PA


*SULLIVAN COUNTY BREWERY*
Pint blob
Dushore, PA


*WABASH BREWING CO.*
Pint crown
Wabash, IN


*EMIL LADEWIG
WALDSHLOSS BREWERY*
Pint blob
New Brunswick, NJ


​


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 20, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Just a few more....View attachment 209972View attachment 209973View attachment 209974View attachment 209975View attachment 209976View attachment 209977View attachment 209978View attachment 209979I hope this didn't bore anyone...
> ~Fred


 you didn't bore anybody with a pulse if anybody got bored with those bottles you're not a bottle collector they were nice sweet and sexy vantastic I love them I can look at show until like that all day long


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 20, 2021)

treeguyfred hasn't been heard from since August 2020.  Maybe he'll show back up.


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Any body got that Straight Sided Coke from Georgia from Electric Light & power Co. or something like that?


Leon this ones for you , sorry still haven’t figured out the pic resizing ! Coca-Cola VR Electric Light & Power Co. Villa Rica , Ga.


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 2, 2021)

North Georgia Bottling Works Dalton , Ga.


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 7, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Several more slug plates to revive this post in 2021
> 
> *BADGER BREWING CO.*
> Pint baltimore loop
> ...


Nice !


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 7, 2021)

Greendirt, Yeah, That's the one, I really like that one. Thanks, LEON.


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 9, 2021)

Winebrew Bottling Co. Eatonton, Ga.


----------

